# NC foundation/NW concealer?



## MAC_Enthusiast (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi,

First, I want to say that I am new to specktra.net and I love it!  All of your advice and information is just fantastic!  Plus, you all seem like very nice people too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That said, I was wondering what you think of a color combination a MA suggested to me.  She said NC30 foundation and NW25 concealer would be good for me.  I'm ok with the 30 and 25 part of it, but should they be both NC or both NW?  I'm not sure why she suggested one of each.   

Does anyone else use a NC and NW color?

Thanks,
MAC_Enthusiast


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 6, 2008)

im nw20 in foundation and i use nc15 concealer and it works fine. the mac ma told me that an nw concealer with nw foundation would look too pink so she recommended nc concealer for me. i have select moisturecover in nc15 and select cover up in nw15 and i do find that nc15 concealer looks the best out of the two on my nw20 skin. i think it just balances everything out a bit better. hth


----------



## Meryl (Apr 6, 2008)

I use NW20 concealer under my eyes and NC20 foundation elsewhere on my face.  NC20 under my eyes is just too yellow for me.


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah im the same, i find nw concealer with nw foundation is just too pink under my eyes


----------



## janwa09 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm NC30 and I use NW20 concealer.  The MAC MA said that if I use NC concealers on me it may look too obvious and orangey on me.  Plus the slight pink/salmon tones of the NW concealer may cancel a little bit of the bluishness from my undereyes.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 7, 2008)

On some people (not all) using the opposite series for concealor helps neutralize and conceal better than using the same color family. Hope that helps!!


----------



## bartp (Apr 7, 2008)

I was finding the right foundation for a customer with a darker skin tone. We ended up going for NW43 (select spf). We applied it onto the face and the match was perfect. Then I went for the NW43 powder (select sheer), and that one just didn't work. Eventually we tried NC45 and.. I didn't believe it either, and checked with my other MAC colleagues, and that was the best result that we got. If we wouldn't have tested it on the client's face, I wouldn't have believed it either.


----------



## kaexbabey (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_On some people (not all) using the opposite series for concealor helps neutralize and conceal better than using the same color family. Hope that helps!!_

 
hmm is there any way to find out by ourselves w/o going to a counter? just wanted to know just in case i see foundations at a CCO or something so i know wether to get nc or nw.


----------



## palatial (Apr 7, 2008)

i think that sounds right...actually, when i went to get matched for a foundation, the MA noted that my skintone is definitely an NW, i am very fair with cool/pink undertones. BUT she decided that using an NW foundation would add to the pink so if i use an NC foundation, it helps neutralize the pink tones in my face. so i think if i were to get a concealer, i would get NW20 and then follow with my NC20 foundation.

(that being said sometimes i think the NC is almost a little TOO yellow, i would prefer something even more neutral)


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 7, 2008)

It is very rare that anyone is an NC concealer, unless they have very strong yellow undertones. Even my head trainer told us that we will rarely match anyone up to an NC concealer and for the most part not to even bother with them. MAC's NC concealers just go gray on about 98% of people. Even if you are using an NC concealer and you think it looks good, try a NW and it will most likely look better.


----------



## lipstik (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_I'm NC30 and I use NW20 concealer.  The MAC MA said that if I use NC concealers on me it may look too obvious and orangey on me.  Plus the slight pink/salmon tones of the NW concealer may cancel a little bit of the bluishness from my undereyes._

 

That's exactly the combo I use and it works great!


----------



## amirah1980 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm pretty new to this site and to MAC products, but I can't even tell all of you how wonderful this site is. I've already learned so much just from reading your posts. 

So far I'm a huge fan of MAC. I picked up the Studio Fix Fluid in NC15 and the Select Sheer powder in NC 15. It is, by far, the best match of makeup I've ever had. Well... I'm having a bit of concealer issues. One MA told me to get the Select Finish NW20 and another said to get the NW15. The NW20 seemed like it didn't really cover up my dark circles so I got the NW15. But today when I was applying my NW15 it looked like my concealer might be too light, so I just put some of my foundation over it. 

Should I used the darker or the lighter?? Or should I apply my concealer before my foundation? One MA said it's better to put on concealer before my foundation and another said it's better to do it after. 

I'm so confused....


----------



## MACForME (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amirah1980* 

 
_Should I used the darker or the lighter?? Or should I apply my concealer before my foundation? One MA said it's better to put on concealer before my foundation and another said it's better to do it after. 

I'm so confused...._

 
Hiya! When I apply makeup to my clients, I do this:
Primer, foundation, then concealer, then a swipe of powder. However, I wait a few minutes in between each layer to allow for "setting". I apply the concealer later because I find that it blends alot better and doesnt get wiped away but the foundation application.


----------



## Beauty9584 (Jul 31, 2008)

Its definately to balance things out!  I am NC45 with NW 40 Concealer!  And It blends perfectly!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Enthusiast* 

 
_That said, I was wondering what you think of a color combination a MA suggested to me. She said NC30 foundation and NW25 concealer would be good for me. I'm ok with the 30 and 25 part of it, but should they be both NC or both NW? I'm not sure why she suggested one of each. 

Does anyone else use a NC and NW color?

Thanks,
MAC_Enthusiast_

 
Im using the same combo NC30 foundation and NW25 concealer, its works very good.


----------

